# Cali the calico vs the water drip



## katdad (Jun 13, 2013)

Recently, our little Cali the Calico was, as usual, "helping" me fix a PB&J sandwich and she started licking the sink faucet.

So I carefully turned on the water, just a small trickle.

Well, she just went nuts! First she saw the water splashing in the bottom of the sink, and leaned down to lick some, and of course, she put her head under the little trickle. She jumped back but not really frightened, just surprised.

Next she saw the water and then tried to lick it, but each time she'd get her head partway under the stream and get wet, pull back, then try again and again. Then she tried to "paw" the water aside to make it go somewhere else but the water didn't obey her wishes and just kept its downward trickle.

So Cali kept up the fight, alternately licking then dropping her head under the trickle and then pawing at the water to make it do what she wants.

Now we have this ritual most any time I go into the kitchen!

And yeah, Cali's got a nice fresh bowl of water handy to drink from anytime. But there's no sport in that!


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

It sounds like Cali is a good candidate for a water fountain! I love that she helps fix sandwiches!


----------

